# Video Joiner for Mac iBook?



## PaulGunnion (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi, everyone,

I've had a look through the threads but no one recently seems to have asked about programs (free ones?) which will join bits of video. PC users seem to have plenty of them but I can't seem to find any for Macs.

I'm not a power user so I've got very little in the way of video support  QuickTime and Windows Media Player  as my work on the Mac is almost entirely with words  I'm a book editor. 

I mainly use OS 9.2.2, but can also view TV program files with Mac OS X (I'll explain the strange preference in another query.)

Paul


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

Try www.apple.com/downloads
There are a ton of programs there.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I thought OS X had a great movie editing software called iMovie. I also posted this link a couple of weeks ago.
http://www.arboretum.com/


----------



## PaulGunnion (Oct 14, 2004)

slarti said:


> Try www.apple.com/downloads
> There are a ton of programs there.


Thak you, Slarti, I shall go and have a look.

PaulGunnion


----------



## PaulGunnion (Oct 14, 2004)

Squashman said:


> I thought OS X had a great movie editing software called iMovie. I also posted this link a couple of weeks ago.
> http://www.arboretum.com/


Thanks for the tip, Squashman.

I'm just starting to get used to OSX (there's an explanation for the late start in another query). I shall have a look at iMovie and experiment. My apologies for missing the relevance of your earlier link.

I have had a look at this site, and inasmuch as I could understand the programs, it looks good.

I downloaded something, which is on OSX, so I can't see it at present.

Thanks
Paul


----------

